# Lowes' Lump Charcoal?



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

I was at Lowes the other day and saw Lowes' brand lump Charcoal has anybody use this type of charcoal before?
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

The price for charcoal.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## grumpy old man (Dec 20, 2009)

burns longer than regular charcoal and adds much better flavor. get a charcoal chimney if you dont allready have one.


----------



## Baker8425 (Jul 2, 2012)

Wirelessly posted

Been using it o. The egg recently. I think it lights quicker, than Bge brand, but wife complains that it makes food taste weird... I like it though.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

in my professional opinion has a funny taste/smell and the pieces are too small. It is a south american wood blend.
http://www.nakedwhiz.com/lumpdatabase/lumpbag60.htm


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Normal charcoal around the world but you never know what kind of wood they use. Hardwood means about 200 different things. Used to go to a guys house, in Brazil, and buy a big sack for about $3.00 and I was getting the higher '******' price.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Well, I don't need a funny tasting turkey on turkey day. I have been using the SAMs lump wood. Works pretty good, but a lot of small pieces ( BGE doesn't get as hot ). I'll look here on the lump charcoal to use. I think most of you guys use is comes in the red bag. I forgot the brand name of it. Thanks.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

I use the Cowboy brand that's about 10-$12. Been pretty good so far.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Cowboy brand...where does one buy that at?
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## whalerjon (May 7, 2010)

The NakedWhiz web link that Hot Reels posted is always my first stop when thinking about buying a different lump. It should answer all of your charcoal questions. Therefore, I pretty much stay with Royal Oak from Wallyworld.


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Good to know... I need to buy some after doing the turkey yesterday, and now I got a Prime Rib to cook. Publix has prime rib on sale for 7.99$ a pound.
Whyme 
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

WhyMe said:


> Cowboy brand...where does one buy that at?
> Whyme
> Mako My Dayo


So far the only places I've bought it from were Walmart and Food Outlet. Large bag is $10 at Food Outlet. Does have some smaller pieces in it but well worth the money.


----------



## Hot Reels (Oct 3, 2007)

Broilmaster is the best I have found.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Smarty said:


> I use the Cowboy brand that's about 10-$12. Been pretty good so far.



I've tried the cowboy brand before but found too many rocks in it....outta 20lb bag 2-3 of that had to be rocks!!!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Jason said:


> I've tried the cowboy brand before but found too many rocks in it....outta 20lb bag 2-3 of that had to be rocks!!!!


 I've found 1 or 2 small rocks before but never anything like that. It is a cheap brand but has worked very consistent for me and lasted a long time. If you're looking for high quality though you gotta pay the price :yes:


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Smarty I do agree with you get what you pay for all the way. I'll try that Cowboy brand and see what I come up with. The new brand I have been using is Royal Oak and so far very pleased it gets the grilled up to temp and fast.
Whyme
Mako My Dayo


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I use Royal Oak and still find a rock or 2...I buy different brands when I find it fer a good price though....


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

Hot Reels said:


> Broilmaster is the best I have found.







You're not fooling anyone Sky, I seen the bloody smoke coming from behind the Fence.........
Working on the BGE Cook off are ya????

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PGiCUAMargY


----------

